# Next NW evening meet Updated First post



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

So as these seem to be quite sucessfull, I am going to suggest doing another one before Christmas.

Date is 1/2/3rd December
Place is Sandpiper, I believe *this* is it, can someone let me know if I got it wrong!
time 7.30 to 8 as per usual.

Paul
UPDATE

*I should note that due to work I am not going to be at this unless we do it on the Wednesday so I have added a poll for people to select the day*


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds good, hopefully I can make this one!

Do we not know yet which date its going to be?

Cheers
Jon


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Sounds good, hopefully I can make this one!
> 
> Do we not know yet which date its going to be?
> 
> ...


Give us a chance Jon... Gayle was mightily un-happy you did not turn up tonight!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

The Sandpiper - well that will take me all of 5 minutes to get to from my house :lol:

No excuses for this one, and it could be on my B'day too :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Matt B said:


> The Sandpiper - well that will take me all of 5 minutes to get to from my house :lol:
> 
> No excuses for this one, and it could be on my B'day too :roll:


Which day is your birthday?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

jammyd said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > The Sandpiper - well that will take me all of 5 minutes to get to from my house :lol:
> ...


Not telling :lol: but you have a 33% chance of getting it!


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

sounds good m8 should be ok 4 this one.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Excellent! Any one of those dates would do me. Nice drive out there too.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im up for this one 

Can do 1st or 2nd 

Paul


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Paul,

Pass on my apologies for Gayle, just was struggling getting a babysitter so couldnt put my name down as a definate on the list. My wife works a late shift every wednesday but my mum was out and mother in law on holiday at the Villa!

So I guess the best dates for me would be either the 1st or 3rd avoiding the wednesday night.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

i can make any of these dates too look forward to it


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Hoping to make an appearance at the next meet, had a few expensive months recently and had to watch the pennies 

Shell
:mrgreen:


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Should be able to make this one


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

shell said:


> Hoping to make an appearance at the next meet, had a few expensive months recently and had to watch the pennies
> 
> Shell
> :mrgreen:


make sure you bring that fella of yours out ...... I am pretty sure i owe him a pint for all his help this year.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Most defo he will be out in his Bora, he'll be the odd one out but at least its vag :mrgreen:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Regular eating/ watering hole for me this Paul. Count me in for those dates mate.

Cheers, Mark (Sonatina)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good Paul


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Drat!!!! any chance of a fri sat or sun, lunch/evening. Im commuting from Holland at the mo and dont want to miss out and i will promise to keep away from car washes. [smiley=bigcry.gif] And i may have a wrap on if the price is 8) 
steve


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Steve, I am sorry, but with it being soo near to Christmas I think people will need there weekends etc... Also Friday night does not normally go down well...


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

updated first post


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Any evening bar Fridays here as I have a long standing arrangement


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ah i've found the post... cheers paul. early on in the month so thats good..


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Will try and get to this meet, any night.

Tony, I'll sort one out in the daylight for you - and an excellent pub meal to finish - think most of you may be interested for next year = might involve getting wet though 

Have you Changed your mind now ? :wink:

Gill


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

poo :?


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm fine for any day bar Thursday, would prefere a tue as the wife works Wed but if not then I will find a way around it. Enjoyed the last meet by th way, Cheers, Mark


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't forget to get your votes in!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

don't forget to vote!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice Pub I seem to remember


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Jammy you ever thought of going into politics as that is vote rigging.

please vote for any of these dates but there is only one i can go to boo hoo.

Voted for the wednesday for you


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Why cant we have a multiple vote so you can tick more than one option as I can meet most evenings bar Fridays. :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I decided to only do one option as it was then clear that each person picked one night... I am not too worried what night it is on as I can now not do any of them [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can you send along a stand in - or a large cardboard cut out? 

You could get your mum to bring it along - happens all the time at other meets . . .


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

looks like a 60/40 to Wednesday guy's....

any one want to take the reins on this? I can not make it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

WTF is this post doing right down at the bottom of the page!

So Jammy D gets us all to vote for the Wednesday with his sob story and then cries off!!!!
Nice one tractor boy!!!!

Anyway folks are we doing Wednesday or what? This is 5 mins from my house so I will deffo be there

Matt


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Would prefer a different night myself then I can make it.

Particularly now Jammyd cant make the weds,

Perhaps another poll?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will be there if I can, but got to trek up from London get home get changed and come out again...

Matt can you pop down for a quick pint and check they are ok with 20ish people coming?

Jon I am damn'd if we do damn'd if we dont in terms of dates... considering the number of people that turn up we can never satisfy everyone...


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Perhaps a weekday rotation, so then its not the same people, missing the same meets? :idea:

Ie, so its not always held on wednesday!

If you take this one, you have 40% preferring the tuesday some of which may not have made it to the last weds meet and might not be able to make this one on the weds.

Just a thought.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

jammyd said:


> I will be there if I can, but got to trek up from London get home get changed and come out again...
> 
> Matt can you pop down for a quick pint and check they are ok with 20ish people coming?
> 
> Jon I am damn'd if we do damn'd if we dont in terms of dates... considering the number of people that turn up we can never satisfy everyone...


Hence why I always say make a decision and unless the majority can't make that evening stick with it. I have often said "you can't please all of the people all of the time" By trying to you just make matters worse and a rod for your back. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess you missed my last post Les :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

p7 TTj said:


> I guess you missed my last post Les :?


Correct Jon and that might work i guess.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

There are obviously problems with trying to make a meet on a particular day of the week each time, so how about making it on a certain date of the month, which would then obviously fall on a different day of the week from month to month? It would also be very easy for everyone to remember.

Added to that, why not try and find a fixed, regular venue that's suitable for our purposes, fairly central to everyone and open all week. It becomes a simple matter then if you're free on the Xth day of the month to just turn up.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Like both those idea's Mark.

Obviously that date might fall on fri/sat or sun and if peeps dont want to make themselves available over a weekend, we could say anything that fell then would rollover to the monday?

I think as some people can make Weds 2nd December and have that pencilled in their diary's as the next meet, we should keep that arrangement going.

Perhaps if people agree, look to implement these new idea's next year.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

will have to get the sack as midweek is poo for me.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

p7 TTj said:


> Obviously that date might fall on fri/sat or sun and if peeps dont want to make themselves available over a weekend, we could say anything that fell then would rollover to the monday?


But clearly weekends suit some better than midweek. As Les says, you're never going to keep everybody happy all the time, so there's no point in trying. Make it Xth day of the month and sometimes some will be able to make it while others won't, but then the next month those that couldn't come previously should get their chance. In addition, with a fixed venue, you don't need to be following threads on the forum all the time to know where you're going and when and won't be at a disadvantage if you'd not been at the last meeting when it was agreed where and when the next one would be.

Anybody got any suggestions for a venue? As I said, something central would be best but somewhere with a traditional motoring connection (like London's Ace Cafe) would be perfect. Nothing really springs to mind, though.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Mark,

The only thing I was meaning by switching a fri/sat/sun to the monday would be possibly most people would prefer a weekday pub meet but a weekend cruise event.

100% for the idea of a fixed venue.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Trafford Centre, massive car park, various food, shopping, lots of lighting, public lookers


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously that date might fall on fri/sat or sun and if peeps dont want to make themselves available over a weekend, we could say anything that fell then would rollover to the monday?
> ...


 We had a meet back in the summer at the Thatch and Thistle on the A6 at Blackrod, Large car park and car club friendly. The NW branch of the Porsche club and the mini club meet there. Close to Junc 6 off the M61 and central to most.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

There's a pub called The Romper on the A538 just off junction 6 of the M56. I imagine it's reasonably central for everyone. It has a decent car park, serves good beer and food but - and here's the real attraction - it sits just next to the tunnels that go under the runways of Manchester airport, with roundabouts at either end. Because of that it's a regular venue for car clubs, giving the opportunity for a little burst through the tunnels to listen to your engine. Childish, I know, but we all love it really!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am up for it, but then you will find someone who is not happy with the location... What about Gill based in Cumbria? is it fair for her to have to drive 2 hours plus everytime?

I am going to get my moaning hat on now, but this is a problem we seem to have in the Northwest because there are so many of us we can not please everyone. so when someone gets upset they get sulky and we have 5 pages of maybe we should do this maybe we should do that... Please I hope no one takes this the wrong way it is not a dig at anyone person, but this is a deep rooted issue with us.

take the following examples


The Midlands have a rotation policy of where they go, but it is always on a Wednesday. 
The North East always the first week of the month at the same place.
So its up to you guy's I am happy to arrange something, but it is not easy to organise when I am going to get bombarded with "I can;t do this day" "I cant do that place"...

As Les say's rod for my back and all that...

I think this next one is going to stay on Wednesday next week... not sure who is coming though as we do not seem to have a list of names at all. After that, I am out of organising the Jan meet up as I am rock solid with work and will not be at home during the week for the first 4 weeks, and its not fair for me to set a time and date for people when I am not going to be there.

Right I think I have been grumpy for long enough.

Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I agree with Paul above, either we need to agree to a certain night of the week for each month, or rotate the nights / days so everybody has a shout and can come to some, but not others. You cannot please everyone here, but because it looks like a rotation policy is currently going on with different members of the NW crew, maybe it should be whoever organises it should choose a date..... AND STICK BY IT. If you cannot make it....... dont wanna sound too harsh, but unlucky, maybe next time 

You cannot beat around the bush and re-arrange all the time, otherwise we will be here all bloody year without a meet.

So from my point of view, i would say either

A) Certain day of the week, each and every month
or
B) Whoever organises the meet, can choose the date (but make sure the organiser is constantly rotated)

Paul

EDIT/..... also id like to pick up on Pauls point about Gill being 2 hours away. Again dont want to sound too harsh, but if you class the ''North West'' as say Cheshire upto Cumbria or Carlisle way....... thats 130miles difference which is HUGE. Obviously TT meets are 'currently' low priority north of say Preston for most people of the forum that live that way, apart from Gill of course. But saying that, of course it would be nice to have a meet a bit further up towards Gill every once in a while....... i feel a kite surfer session coming on again...... IN THE SNOW!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

u and i both travel fair distances for the crack and the excuse for a drive anyway.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

not bothered..about the past 3 pages of junk..... someone decided time, location andif i can make it i'll be there... if not well hey ho always next time... just someone take the reins and sort it... nothing worse than sifting through 3 pages of ummm's and ahhhh's... no offense chaps !


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the consideration of our travelling down to your meets, we will come down as often as we can.

If we have the championships again next year, I will organise another meet around that, or something similar sooner if you want some 'kiteing' involved, although we do have other toys but you would have to get wet :lol: Gary can put something together for you all im sure, but we dont have snow  we are too near the sea and as soon as it starts, it wont settle.

I had thought about us all going to the snowdome for a try at snowboarding, and the luge etc ect. If you want me to look into it, let me know.

Look forward to seeing you all soon

Gill


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Final say from me.

1. I think someone needs to take ownership of this (in the absence of our NW rep, i would suggest NW elect "Les" or a TTOC comittee member who attends our meets)
2. That person chooses the same venue as per Mark's suggestion taking into account the locality of all the people who regularly attend either cruises or meets. If people's forum name doesnt also detail exact location, ie Chorley as opposed to Lancashire, perhaps we could all help my amending ours.
3. To give everyone a fair chance of attending a meet (with those for example with set arrangements on the same night of the week) then it SHOULD rotate between say, Monday-Thursday. Whilst we all enjoy the weekend cruises, would we all want to meet on a weekend night?
4. Perhaps we can vary the venue as we approach summer and the longer nights so as to take in short cruises in different locations as opposed to simply a pub meet for a couple of hours. (Dont get me wrong a pub meet in the winter months is great for us all keeping in touch).
5. Further pressure needs to put on the committee to make a decision on the NW rep situation so that, alot of the "discussions" between us all isnt necessary in 2010 :lol:

Right thats me done, but would like to add TT meets/cruises are now a great part of my life and im sure everyone's in the NW, so we do need to keep the "Group" together.

Jon


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Final say from me.
> 
> 1. I think someone needs to take ownership of this (in the absence of our NW rep, i would suggest NW elect "Les" or a TTOC comittee member who attends our meets)
> 2. That person chooses the same venue as per Mark's suggestion taking into account the locality of all the people who regularly attend either cruises or meets. If people's forum name doesnt also detail exact location, ie Chorley as opposed to Lancashire, perhaps we could all help my amending ours.
> ...


did somebody say the dreaded    NW rep    yes you see what is happening when we do not have a NW rep, if we did have a rep that was an active member of the NW TT group (and i emphasise the word active ) .... there would be no need for this post..but hey ho, we will carry on as it was said last time this subject was mentiond...its being sorted :roll: how long ago was that..and that came from the top :?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Jammy, I didn't think anyone was talking about next week's meet - I'm presuming that's going ahead as planned as a given.

Yes, it's a pain trying to organise these things and trying to keep everyone happy, which is why I think what it really needs is a regular arrangement that actually doesn't need any organising at all. If we all automatically know 'where and when' then it's just a case of turning up if you want to. Simple as that.

Yes, there is an issue that there are certain days in a week where individuals can't manage it, so arrangements like 'first Wednesday of every month' don't work for someone who can never do Wednesdays - which is why I suggested making it a certain date in the month. Okay, that's occasionally going to fall on a weekend, but if that doesn't happen to suit someone then just don't come that month - no worries. There's always next month and everyone is always going to have some reason they can't make a particular meet. So what? None of us are ever going to get to every single meet. Personally I think the basic simplicity of it all far outweighs any other issues.

And yes, the choice of venue is important. I'd prefer it to be the same venue every time, then it just doesn't require any thought or effort for pre-planning. Imagine you suddenly realise that tonight is meet night, and you've not been to the last couple, can't remember where it's supposed to be this time and are away from a computer. Well, if it's the same time, same place every time it's no bother at all. You can just turn up at a whim.

The principle is basic - keep it simple. The simpler it is the more succesful it is likely to be.

We're spread out, but I'm sure we can find a venue somewhere that's not too far away from any of us. But bear in mind we've got people coming from all over the place to join us, like Roddy coming from Scotland last weekend. We have to be sensible about it rather than getting too hung up trying to accomodate people at the very extremes of what could be called our region.

My vote is pick a day of the month, pick a venue - and at a stroke that's the organising already done from here to eternity. It couldn't be simpler - and for me that's the perfect recipe for success.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

... so what night is this meet on guys/ gals and are we still at the Sandpiper ... :? 
I've cancelled stuff off to leave the tues and wed free for next week.

ducks for cover.

:wink: Mark


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

No change for next weeks meet, still the Weds and still the Samdpiper.

Its just meets for next year that we are trying to find the best and most fair solutiuon for.

I think we are almost there!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> did somebody say the dreaded    NW rep    yes you see what is happening when we do not have a NW rep, if we did have a rep that was an active member of the NW TT group (and i emphasise the word active ) .... there would be no need for this post..but hey ho, we will carry on as it was said last time this subject was mentiond...its being sorted :roll: how long ago was that..and that came from the top :?


I'm keeping well out of this one folks... think some are beggining to think it's a personal vendetta against the existing NW rep (which for the record it isn't) so any mention of the rep is no longer associated in any of my comments... if you've made your feelings known (like i and a few others have) then you'll know a action on the matter is more than likely never going to happen, without the change to "just reps" rather than regional reps.. this seems pointless as the rep situation isn't broken if reps are forfilling there duties... was kind of hoping that with winter (being away from the show season) the effort may be made and we can all settle in with the existing rep, and get planning for the shows next year, as well as being kept in the loop with TTOC affairs.. when i saw the white MK2 TT pull up on the wales run i thought we'd turned a corner....But wasa TDI so deffo wasn't..... i guess the situation will more than likely come to the view "has the club in it's entirety" looked after it's northwest members over the past 12months when you come to renew... if it hasn't then it's £30 to have your views dismissed and get a lovely mag (and it is fantastic, probably the best club mags around !!) 4 times a year (i think) meaning the mag is a wopping £7.50each...

Like i said, i'm keeping well out of it all this time round... i made my views known to Nem (also with the "i'd be the first to introduce myself to the current rep and build bridges")


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I've not really contributed to the Rep argument before, but it does seem blatantly apparent that we are running our own affairs without him - and that he isn't doing anything at all, as far as I can see. But so what? It's not like we are paying him a salary or anything. Through John and Nem whom we see at *our* meets regularly we have direct contact with the TTOC committee and our events are well represented in the magazine. So sure, the rep we've got isn't much use, but do we really need him anyway?

We've been managing perfectly well without any input from him, so let's just crack on as we are as I think between us we're running a very active and enjoyable regional group.

(Though if I was asked I'd say Les should have the job - he's enthusiastic, ever-present and being a bus-pass-bearing coffin-dodger he's got plenty of time on his hands :wink: )


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Les should have the job - he's enthusiastic, ever-present and being a bus-pass-bearing coffin-dodger he's got plenty of time on his hands


PMSL could not have put it better myself :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ermmm excuse me point of order Mr Chairman (or is it rep :roll: ) 1/ I don't qualify for a bus pass yet. 2/ As for coffin dodger. I have no intention of leaving my offspring any inheritance as my TT is taking all my money and I cant afford a coffin. Cardboard box will do me. :lol:
Regarding the NW rep situation. I am not going to rise to it (this time) To be honest if we more or less have no NW rep (and we more or less haven't for well over 2 years) then as far as I am concerned the TTOC don't need them at all. Has anybody ever asked what a rep is supposed to do? Then ask yourself why is the NW probably the most active area in the whole of the TTOC. I would suggest if the NW area don't need a rep and gets on fine (maybe even better as seems to be the case) without a rep then scrap the bloody lot of them who needs them given the evidence of the NW area. :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

So you dont wanna be a Rep then Les no? :roll:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

agree Les, we are getting Scottish and midlands joining us. Say no more. I go to Mids meets and im NW and in Holland. Maybe i should get a life....GF and 5 kids, i have 1
steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> So you dont wanna be a Rep then Les no? :roll:


Paul tell me something. When have I ever told anybody on here or off here that I wanted to be a rep? You are listening to what others are suggesting and assuming things. Tell me something else, do we have a vacant position for a NW rep? As far as I am aware you are the rep co-ordinator so perhaps you could co-ordiate with the NW rep that we have and report back rather than keep stum (or are you unable to co-ordinate with him?). Until there is a vacant position then my position is clear. I have done more than enough as a simple member on here than many reps have never mind the NW rep. I hope that makes my position very clear as its always been my position and have voiced it to the NW members whenever asked or its been suggested. Thanks.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Les, thanks for your opinion


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

hear hear


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> Les, thanks for your opinion


Very helpful that Paul. :? 
Everybody's entitled to my opinion :roll: 
I have also answered the question you posed to me now how about you answering mine which are put in good faith and I am sure others would also like to know as well Thanks. Questions are not opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Matchu (Jul 19, 2009)

Sonatina said:


> ... so what night is this meet on guys/ gals and are we still at the Sandpiper ... :?
> I've cancelled stuff off to leave the tues and wed free for next week.
> 
> ducks for cover.
> ...


Wednesday...Sandpiper....but what time ?

(also ducks for cover)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Paul tell me something. When have I ever told anybody on here or off here that I wanted to be a rep? You are listening to what others are suggesting and assuming things.
I didnt say you have suggested to be a Rep, i was mearly asking the question.
Tell me something else, do we have a vacant position for a NW rep? As far as I am aware you are the rep co-ordinator so perhaps you could co-ordiate with the NW rep that we have and report back rather than keep stum (or are you unable to co-ordinate with him?).
If you want my honest answer, no.... i personally havent been able to contact him as i get no reply no matter what i do. There isnt a current position as David still holds the role but this could, and im hoping will change very soon. You might think... we have heard all of this before, but just be patient please. Very hard to comprimise with people when you dont get a reply.
Until there is a vacant position then my position is clear. I have done more than enough as a simple member on here than many reps have never mind the NW rep. I hope that makes my position very clear as its always been my position and have voiced it to the NW members whenever asked or its been suggested. Thanks.
Just like to take this opportunity Les to thank you for the meets you have arranged. I have been to a few as you know and i particularly enjoyed the Lakes meet, was a great day out


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Les is absolutely right and he echoes the point I was making - our 'rep' might be doing bugger all but we're doing a bloody good job without one anyway, so who needs one? I don't think it's an issue worth wasting time over. Our enthusiasm is all that it needs and we're getting on famously as it is.

And sorry about the bus-pass confusion Les, you obviously look much older than you are.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

See the silent post...North West Meets...... confirm with a dot


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

wow wow wow,  Les & paul  seriously fella's it's not really worth it... knowing you both and talking in depth with you both... i know full well the situation paul is in.. his hands are tied.. there's no point blasting on here why that is as i think most of us know.. but at the end of the day the post that origionally brought my comments up was paul forfilling his role and getting rid of one rep and bringing a new one in (sonme months ago now)... this situation is a little different as it doesn't sit well with the members from years ago (thats just the way it is).. i have upmost respect for both pauls and the jobs they do... and knowing you les that comment will probably be very tounge in cheek but the suggestion is that because paul hasn't actioned this then he's not forfilling his role.. which we all know is far from the truth.. (for people who don't know the situation then thats probably how it reads) and under no circumstances should it be taken that way... The TTOC is a very good club, probably the best club i've ever had the pleasure of socialising with and usually (being the key word) is very well organised and in control of it's resources and club activities (reps included) so any potential member please don't be put off by the northwest situation... i know there was alot of new faces on the wales run and a go to guy for these new faces (a rep) would have been good i'm sure they'll find there way to OC membership.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Les is absolutely right and he echoes the point I was making - our 'rep' might be doing bugger all but we're doing a bloody good job without one anyway, so who needs one? I don't think it's an issue worth wasting time over. Our enthusiasm is all that it needs and we're getting on famously as it is.
> 
> And sorry about the bus-pass confusion Les, you obviously look much older than you are.


It's the police who get a pension at 45 not me Mark  and yes I am older than 45 :roll: 
To be honest Mark I am sick of the NW rep debate. However I do believe if your going to be a rep then bloody well be an active one or move on. I have been a member here for over 3 years and can tell you for approx 2.1/2 years of that time to all intensive purposes we have had no NW rep. I don't want to get into a slanging match over the issue as it's simply not worth it. I would have more to say if the NW was baron of activity which it was until more recent times. What we have proven is you don't need a rep unless I am missing something which I am not aware of and BTW I still have no answer as to what a rep is expected to do. All bit like that line in the cowboy film but with a twist. NW Rep? we don't need no NW rep, we don't need no stinking NW rep" :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Redscouse said:


> So you dont wanna be a Rep then Les no? :roll:


If your not in a position to offer a post and there isn't a vacant post then then why ask. All you are doing by asking is inflaming the situation IMO Paul and there's enough of that without the Reps coordinator adding to it. I would also see ( maybe as a sticky) just what the roll of a rep is and what duties and responsibilities the position carries so we can all see what it entails.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> we're doing a bloody good job without one anyway, so who needs one? I don't think it's an issue worth wasting time over


 this is quite true....but why should the NW be the only area without a rep that is active ????


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

From catching up on the comments on here last night ( I really shouldnt go to bed with the wife so early  ) just a couple of things to add.

Les, I think thats a valid point about us knowing the defined role and responsibilities of a rep. Not only so the current committee can benchmark their reps against it and decide if they fullfil the role, but also should / when the position becomes vacant, anyone interested in taking it on knows what is expected.

Redscouse, I am finding it difficult in this age of phones/emails and sending recorded post to understand how you cannot in some way communicate the current situation to DaveG and at least give him a timescale to respond back to you on his intentions to fulfill the above role definition. Surely a no response by him would satisfy the committee that he no longer wants the position and would therefore leave them open to advertise it. :?

Cheers
Jon


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

p7 TTj said:


> Surely a no response by him would satisfy the committee that he no longer wants the position and would therefore leave them open to advertise it. :?


All i'm going to say john is..... I very much doubt it :lol: :lol: You would have thought that would be the case after 12months not nearing 30months.. if something was going to be said / happen officially it would be announced.. but you never know we maybe in a situation of new year new start with the current northwest rep joining us and becoming pally with us ready for the show season.

Granted we've done a great job without a rep.. but it would be nice to have a more influential member to let us know whats being planned and progressed by the club don't ya think? seems to me that reps get access to moderator section of ttoc board and would be posting his members comments, suggestions and also any feedback from the commity...not suggesting were out of the loop in any way.. but you would think that protocol is in place to be adhered to and were missing out on that for no other reason than no rep.... in some instances the problem is exagerated by on the rear of absolutte every month there is a section with know your rep and a map... obviously if the rep is e-mailed by new members how can he advise if he isn't a part of the existing northwest members. seems abit odd... not to mention a mockery of the advertisement.. either refer everyone to pauls e-mail and he can pass it on the the reps (or members in the NW case) and they can then deal with them or have a up to date list of who's the rep for which area... as i'm pretty sure the NW rep isn't forwarding any e-mails from newbies to any of the members here... what would the response be???? "sorry i'm not currently a active rep perhaps you should get in contact with the rep co-ordinator" or would it just be ignored??...... you decide... either way it isn't very appropriate when there's people out there who are keen enthusiasts who only want a club that works for it's members rather than have a name badge and doesn't do the job..

B all and end all.. 
1) if your a member be called a "member" you don't even have to be that active as long as you pay subscription
2) if your a Rep be called a "rep" you then have to represent you regions members
3) if your a keyring maker be called a "merchandise production manager" or something similar as that no way entitles you to be called a rep.
4) If your completely inactive and have been for over 2 years.. then get out.. you obviously have more pressing matters and stepping aside and allowing a club to move on is only fair...ofcourse be called a member if your still paying subscription.
5) alternativly scrap all that and be a rep... afterall it's not what you do for your club it's who your pally with higher up... your regions members will understand and not be annoyed by this at all... afterall your the one who looks great at TTOC meetings as your region is performing so well without you.... personally i'd feel guilty shitting on the little guy like that (members) but hey ho...

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Right update

Wednesday 
7:30/8:00 
Sandpiper ( Near MattB)

I will be there if I can, but is dependant on traffic... I would like everyone to come, but it's not going to happen for all this time.

WE WILL DISCUSS THE FUTURE OF THIS SORT OF MEET GOING FORWARD ...

So mines a bitter


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Les, for someone who 90% of the time laughs and jokes on the forum, and joins in on the banter, one line from me and im getting flamed for it..... im sorry i spoke.
I cannot go into all the details as to why nothing has been done about it, its quite a serious and touchy subject. But id like to add that if it was as easy as saying... 'Right need a new Rep, i choose... @@ ' ... believe me i would of done it by now. Im not holding back in making a decision for no reason, and im definitely not afraid to make change, ive brought in around 5 new reps up and down the country so far to replace other reps that were not pulling their weight.

Going back to this meet, i will see if i attend. Obviously with things being a bit heated now i might give the meet a miss.

Paul


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Right Thread over...

lets move on.


----------

